# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  زمان اعلام‌نتایج و ثبت نام بدون ازمون پیام نور کی هست؟

## ahmadreza6564

زمان اعلام‌نتایج و ثبت نام بدون ازمون پیام نور کی هست؟

----------

